
Show HN: Word game I made up in High School - cm2012
I made up a word game in high school that became popular with my friends - tell me what you think. Basically, you solve for one word. The clues are words that have at least one letter from the word, in order, that have something to do with the word.
As an example, this:<p>---<p>storm<p>weather<p>drip<p>falling<p>---<p>would be &quot;rain&quot;.<p>This one is considerably harder:<p>---<p>fur<p>hibernate<p>claws<p>latin<p>brown<p>omnivores<p>---
======
eecks
Initially I thought this would be stupid but here I am trying to figure out
the second one.

Are you planning on making mobile apps? Let me know if you want someone to
work with.

------
vrnayini
would be fun little project to create an app that generates the puzzles. input
a word like "rain", use word2vec, or something even simpler, to identify
associated words and order the words. next challenge would be to sort the
generated puzzles by difficulty. i could see it being a very addictive mobile
game, with very challenging puzzles being great for multiplayer or sharing
with others via SMS, FB to help solve.

------
HAL9OOO
Ursine?

Interesting idea... got a name for the game? I'll try it out on my friends.
Although making the puzzles might be a challenge in themselves.

